# conflitto tra pacchetti [Risolto]

## ænigma

Ciao a tutti, vi devo chiedere aiuto riguardo un tentativo di aggiornamento; mi è uscito questo e non so come venirne a capo.

```
davide@gentoo ~ $ su

Password: 

gentoo /home/davide # emerge --update --deep @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r [1.1.1b-r2] USE="sslv3* tls-heartbeat* -gmp% -kerberos% -sslv2%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/glib-utils-2.58.3 [2.56.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.58.3 [2.56.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.58.3 [2.56.4] USE="-gtk-doc%" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r3 [1.16.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.56.1 [2.56.0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.58.0 [2.50.0]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1b-r2:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (net-misc/dhcp-4.4.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                             

    (and 21 more with the same problems)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8:0/0= required by (dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r10::gentoo[ssl,-gnutls,-libressl]

# required by net-misc/networkmanager-1.14.6::gentoo[wifi]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r bindist

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

 * In order to avoid wasting time, backtracking has terminated early

 * due to the above autounmask change(s). The --autounmask-backtrack=y

 * option can be used to force further backtracking, but there is no

 * guarantee that it will produce a solution.

gentoo /home/davide # 

```

Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che questo sia un problema causato dalla use flag bindist, quasta use flag e' utile solo per questioni legali se ti metti a distribuire certi pacchetti precompilati.

Purtroppo per potere offrire lo stage3 gentoo e' obbligata a rilasciare i binari con questa useflag e la lasciano anche nel make.conf.

Quindi elimina questa use flag dal tuo make.conf e controlla anche che non sia presenta in /etc/portage/package.use, fatto questo lancia un emerge -UD --with-bdeps y @world.

----------

## ænigma

Ho tolto "bindist" da /etc/portage/make.conf  ho rifatto l'aggiornamento ma è rimasto incompleto:

```
gentoo /home/davide # nano /etc/portage/make.conf

gentoo /home/davide # emerge --update --deep --changed-use --with-bdeps=y @worldCalculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/freetype-2.9.1-r3  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild   R   #] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1b-r2  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/liboauth-1.0.3  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.3  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/glib-utils-2.58.3 [2.56.4]

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r10  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.58.3 [2.56.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.58.3 [2.56.4] USE="-gtk-doc%" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r3 [1.16.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.56.1 [2.56.0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.58.0 [2.50.0]

[ebuild  rR    ] app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-60.6.1  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4  USE="-bindist*" 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for www-client/firefox-60.6.1

 * Checking for at least 4 GiB disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-60.6.1/temp" ...                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4

>>> Emerging (1 of 17) media-libs/freetype-2.9.1-r3::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 17) media-libs/freetype-2.9.1-r3::gentoo

>>> Emerging (2 of 17) dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1b-r2::gentoo

>>> Installing (2 of 17) dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1b-r2::gentoo

>>> Emerging (3 of 17) net-libs/liboauth-1.0.3::gentoo

>>> Emerging (4 of 17) dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0::gentoo

>>> Emerging (5 of 17) dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10::gentoo

>>> Emerging (6 of 17) dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.3::gentoo

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0/temp/build.log'

>>> Installing (3 of 17) net-libs/liboauth-1.0.3::gentoo

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10/temp/build.log'

>>> Installing (6 of 17) dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.3::gentoo

>>> Jobs: 4 of 17 complete, 2 failed                Load avg: 2.06, 2.44, 1.88

 * Messages for package dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0:

 * ERROR: dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3522:  Called distutils-r1_src_compile

 *   environment, line  912:  Called _distutils-r1_run_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  359:  Called python_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 3071:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2256:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2254:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  630:  Called distutils-r1_run_phase 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  903:  Called distutils-r1_python_compile

 *   environment, line  773:  Called esetup.py 'build'

 *   environment, line 1384:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die "${die_args[@]}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0/work/M2Crypto-0.24.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0/work/M2Crypto-0.24.0'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26'

 * 

 * The following 2 packages have failed to build, install, or execute

 * postinst:

 * 

 *  (dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10/temp/build.log'

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1b-r2

 *  - /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0

 *      used by /usr/bin/ssh (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4)

 *      used by /usr/bin/ssh-add (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4)

 *      used by /usr/bin/ssh-agent (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4)

 *      used by 13 other files

 *  - /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libreg.so (net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/M2Crypto/__m2crypto.so (dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0)

 *      used by /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r10)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

gentoo /home/davide # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo succede perche' dev-python/m2crypto non supporta openssl-1.1 devi togliere questo pacchetto da package.unmask e package.accept_keywords, la versione che dovresti avere installato, visto che sei in una gentoo stable, e' dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r

----------

## ænigma

Come lo tolgo da package.unmask e da package.accept_keywords?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> Come lo tolgo da package.unmask e da package.accept_keywords?

 

Prima di tutto dobbiamo vedere se e' stato inserito, quindi posta l'output dei comandi

```
$ grep -r openssl /etc/portage/package.unmask

$ grep -r openssl /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

----------

## ænigma

```
davide@gentoo ~ $ su

Password: 

gentoo /home/davide # grep -r openssl /etc/portage/package.unmask

=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1b-r2

gentoo /home/davide # grep -r openssl /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

# required by dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.27::gentoo[-libressl,openssl]

=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0j-r1 ~amd64

=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1b-r2 ~amd64

gentoo /home/davide # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora edita i file e cancella le linee relative a openssl. Fatot questo posta l'output del comando 

```
# emerge -uUD @world --autounmask n
```

----------

## ænigma

Questo l'output:

```
davide@gentoo ~ $ su

Password: 

gentoo /home/davide # grep -r openssl /etc/portage/package.unmask

=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1b-r2

gentoo /home/davide # grep -r openssl /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

# required by dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.27::gentoo[-libressl,openssl]

=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0j-r1 ~amd64

=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1b-r2 ~amd64

gentoo /home/davide # nano /etc/portage/package.unmask

gentoo /home/davide # nano /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

gentoo /home/davide # nano /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

gentoo /home/davide # emerge -uUD @world --autounmask n

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libressl-2.8.3  USE="asm -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r [1.1.1b-r2] USE="sslv3* tls-heartbeat* -gmp% -kerberos% -sslv2%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/glib-utils-2.58.3 [2.56.4]

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r10  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.58.3 [2.56.4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.58.3 [2.56.4] USE="-gtk-doc%" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r3 [1.16.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.56.1 [2.56.0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.58.0 [2.50.0]

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-60.6.1  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4  USE="-bindist*" 

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/openssl:0 ("dev-libs/openssl:0" is blocking dev-libs/libressl-2.8.3)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                   

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1b-r2:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r7:0/2.4.7::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    (and 21 more with the same problems)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-libs/libressl-2.8.3:0/46::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libressl:0 required by (net-nds/openldap-2.4.45:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1b-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Lars Wendler <polynomial-c@gentoo.org> (28 Dec 2018)

# Masked while being tested and reverse deps aren't fully compatible

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

gentoo /home/davide # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'output del comando 

```
$ emerge -pv net-nds/openldap --nodeps
```

----------

## ænigma

```
davide@gentoo ~ $ su

Password: 

gentoo /home/davide # emerge -pv net-nds/openldap --nodeps

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

[ebuild   R    ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.45::gentoo  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 minimal ssl syslog tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -iodbc -kerberos -kinit -libressl -odbc -overlays -pbkdf2 -perl -samba -sasl (-selinux) -sha2 -slp -smbkrb5passwd -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

gentoo /home/davide # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non riesco a capire perche' vuole installare libressl, puoi per cortesia anche postare il risultato del comando

```
# emerge -uUDtp --with-bdeps y @world --autounmask n 
```

----------

## ænigma

```
davide@gentoo ~ $ su

Password: 

gentoo /home/davide # emerge -uUDtp --with-bdeps y @world --autounmask n

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.14.6 

[ebuild   R    ]  net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r10  USE="-bindist*" 

[nomerge       ] mate-base/mate-1.18 

[nomerge       ]  mate-extra/mate-system-monitor-1.18.1 

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-cpp/glibmm-2.56.1 [2.56.0]

[nomerge       ] mate-base/mate-1.18 

[nomerge       ]  sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.24.1 

[nomerge       ]   dev-libs/appstream-glib-0.7.9 

[nomerge       ]    net-libs/libsoup-2.58.2 

[ebuild     U  ]     net-libs/glib-networking-2.58.0 [2.50.0]

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-60.6.1  USE="-bindist*" 

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.24.1 

[nomerge       ]  app-crypt/libsecret-0.18.6-r1 

[nomerge       ]   gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.28.2 

[ebuild   R    ]    net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4  USE="-bindist*" 

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.24.1 

[nomerge       ]  sys-fs/udisks-2.8.1 

[nomerge       ]   sys-auth/polkit-0.115-r2 

[nomerge       ]    dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.56.1 

[ebuild     U  ]     x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r3 [1.16.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ]      dev-libs/glib-2.58.3 [2.56.4] USE="-gtk-doc%" 

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.58.3 [2.56.4]

[nomerge       ] net-misc/iputils-20180629 

[nomerge       ]  sys-libs/libcap-2.25 

[nomerge       ]   sys-kernel/linux-headers-4.14-r1 

[nomerge       ]    dev-lang/perl-5.26.2 

[nomerge       ]     sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2 

[nomerge       ]      sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6-r3 

[nomerge       ]       sys-devel/automake-1.16.1-r1 

[nomerge       ]        sys-apps/help2man-1.47.6 

[nomerge       ]         dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.70.0 

[nomerge       ]          sys-devel/gettext-0.19.8.1 

[nomerge       ]           dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.9 

[nomerge       ]            dev-lang/python-2.7.15 

[nomerge       ]             net-wireless/bluez-5.50-r1 

[nomerge       ]              dev-libs/glib-2.58.3 [2.56.4] USE="-gtk-doc%" 

[ebuild     U  ]               dev-util/glib-utils-2.58.3 [2.56.4]

[ebuild     UD ]             dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r [1.1.1b-r2] USE="sslv3* tls-heartbeat* -gmp% -kerberos% -sslv2%" 

[nomerge       ] mate-base/mate-1.18 

[nomerge       ]  x11-misc/mate-notification-daemon-1.18.1 

[nomerge       ]   media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r5 

[nomerge       ]    media-sound/pulseaudio-12.2 

[nomerge       ]     net-wireless/bluez-5.50-r1 

[nomerge       ]      dev-libs/libical-3.0.4 

[nomerge       ]       dev-util/cmake-3.9.6 

[nomerge       ]        net-misc/curl-7.64.0 

[nomerge       ]         net-nds/openldap-2.4.45 

[ebuild  N     ]          dev-libs/libressl-2.8.3  USE="asm -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/openssl:0 ("dev-libs/openssl:0" is blocking dev-libs/libressl-2.8.3)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8:0/0= required by (dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1b-r2:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/1.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-nds/openldap-2.4.45:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                     

    (and 21 more with the same problems)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-libs/libressl-2.8.3:0/46::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libressl:0 required by (net-nds/openldap-2.4.45:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1b-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Lars Wendler <polynomial-c@gentoo.org> (28 Dec 2018)

# Masked while being tested and reverse deps aren't fully compatible

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

gentoo /home/davide # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa succede se lanci il comando

```
# emerge -1 =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r net-nds/openldap
```

----------

## ænigma

```
davide@gentoo ~ $ su

Password: 

gentoo /home/davide # emerge -1 =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r net-nds/openldap

Calculating dependencies... done!

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.3:5/5.11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r7:0/2.4.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-util/cargo-0.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-lang/python-2.7.15:2.7/2.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-libs/libssh2-1.8.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-misc/curl-7.64.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.16-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-libs/neon-0.30.2:0/27::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-lang/ruby-2.4.5:2.4/2.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8:0/2.1-6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-lang/python-3.6.5:3.6/3.6m::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-crypt/rhash-1.3.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-misc/wget-1.20.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.27:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-arch/libarchive-3.3.1:0/13::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-misc/iputils-20180629:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-sound/pulseaudio-12.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.820.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20180125:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.3:0/1.20.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-misc/dhcp-4.4.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.3

>>> Running pre-merge checks for media-sound/pulseaudio-12.2

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.19.27-gentoo-r1

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                 [ ok ]

 * A preallocated buffer-size of 2048 (kB) or higher is recommended for the HD-audio driver!

 * CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=512

>>> Emerging (1 of 23) dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 23) dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r::gentoo

>>> Emerging (2 of 23) dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.820.0::gentoo

>>> Installing (2 of 23) dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.820.0::gentoo

>>> Emerging (3 of 23) net-libs/libssh2-1.8.0-r1::gentoo

>>> Emerging (4 of 23) www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20180125::gentoo

>>> Installing (3 of 23) net-libs/libssh2-1.8.0-r1::gentoo

>>> Installing (4 of 23) www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20180125::gentoo

>>> Emerging (5 of 23) dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8::gentoo

>>> Emerging (6 of 23) dev-lang/python-3.6.5::gentoo

>>> Installing (5 of 23) dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8::gentoo

>>> Installing (6 of 23) dev-lang/python-3.6.5::gentoo

>>> Emerging (7 of 23) net-misc/wget-1.20.1::gentoo

>>> Emerging (8 of 23) app-crypt/rhash-1.3.6-r1::gentoo

>>> Installing (8 of 23) app-crypt/rhash-1.3.6-r1::gentoo

>>> Emerging (9 of 23) dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.3::gentoo

>>> Emerging (10 of 23) net-libs/neon-0.30.2::gentoo

>>> Emerging (11 of 23) app-arch/libarchive-3.3.1::gentoo

>>> Installing (10 of 23) net-libs/neon-0.30.2::gentoo

>>> Installing (11 of 23) app-arch/libarchive-3.3.1::gentoo

>>> Emerging (12 of 23) net-nds/openldap-2.4.45::gentoo

>>> Installing (9 of 23) dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.11.3::gentoo

>>> Installing (7 of 23) net-misc/wget-1.20.1::gentoo

>>> Installing (12 of 23) net-nds/openldap-2.4.45::gentoo

>>> Emerging (13 of 23) net-misc/curl-7.64.0::gentoo

>>> Installing (13 of 23) net-misc/curl-7.64.0::gentoo

>>> Emerging (14 of 23) net-misc/dhcp-4.4.1::gentoo

>>> Emerging (15 of 23) net-misc/iputils-20180629::gentoo

>>> Emerging (16 of 23) net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r7::gentoo

>>> Emerging (17 of 23) x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.3::gentoo

>>> Emerging (18 of 23) dev-lang/ruby-2.4.5::gentoo

>>> Installing (16 of 23) net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r7::gentoo

>>> Emerging (19 of 23) dev-util/cargo-0.30.0-r1::gentoo

>>> Installing (14 of 23) net-misc/dhcp-4.4.1::gentoo

>>> Emerging (20 of 23) dev-lang/python-2.7.15::gentoo

>>> Installing (18 of 23) dev-lang/ruby-2.4.5::gentoo

>>> Installing (17 of 23) x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.3::gentoo

>>> Installing (19 of 23) dev-util/cargo-0.30.0-r1::gentoo

>>> Installing (15 of 23) net-misc/iputils-20180629::gentoo

>>> Installing (20 of 23) dev-lang/python-2.7.15::gentoo

>>> Emerging (21 of 23) app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.16-r2::gentoo

>>> Emerging (22 of 23) dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.27::gentoo

>>> Emerging (23 of 23) media-sound/pulseaudio-12.2::gentoo

>>> Installing (22 of 23) dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.27::gentoo

>>> Installing (23 of 23) media-sound/pulseaudio-12.2::gentoo

>>> Installing (21 of 23) app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.16-r2::gentoo

>>> Jobs: 23 of 23 complete                         Load avg: 1.73, 2.70, 3.89

 * Messages for package media-sound/pulseaudio-12.2:

 * A preallocated buffer-size of 2048 (kB) or higher is recommended for the HD-audio driver!

 * CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=512

 * Messages for package net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r7:

 * If the following test report contains a missing kernel configuration option that you need,

 * you should reconfigure and rebuild your kernel before running pppd.

 *   CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP:    missing BSD-Compress compression (optional, but highly recommended)

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Pon, poff and plog scripts have been supplied for experienced users.

 * Users needing particular scripts (ssh,rsh,etc.) should check out the

 * /usr/share/doc/ppp-2.4.7-r7/scripts directory.

 * Messages for package dev-lang/ruby-2.4.5:

 * 

 * To switch between available Ruby profiles, execute as root:

 *    eselect ruby set ruby(23|24|...)

 * 

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 105 info files.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r

 *  - /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.1

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libraptor2.so.0.0.0 (media-libs/raptor-2.0.15-r1)

 *  - /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.1

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libraptor2.so.0.0.0 (media-libs/raptor-2.0.15-r1)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

gentoo /home/davide # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E se ora cerchi di fare l'aggiornamento di tutto funziona?

```
# emerge -uUDt --with-bdeps y @world --autounmask n 
```

----------

## ænigma

Ciao fedeliallalinea, a me sembra tutto a posto. Tu cosa dici?

```
davide@gentoo ~ $ su

Password: 

gentoo /home/davide # emerge -uUDt --with-bdeps y @world --autounmask n

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] mate-base/mate-1.18 

[nomerge       ]  mate-extra/mate-system-monitor-1.18.1 

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-cpp/glibmm-2.56.1 [2.56.0]

[nomerge       ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.14.6 

[ebuild   R    ]  net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r10  USE="-bindist*" 

[nomerge       ] mail-client/evolution-3.24.6 

[nomerge       ]  net-libs/libsoup-2.58.2 

[ebuild     U  ]   net-libs/glib-networking-2.58.0 [2.50.0]

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-60.6.1  USE="-bindist*" 

[nomerge       ] mail-client/evolution-3.24.6 

[nomerge       ]  dev-libs/libgweather-3.24.1 

[nomerge       ]   sci-geosciences/geocode-glib-3.24.0 

[nomerge       ]    gnome-base/gvfs-1.32.2 

[ebuild   R    ]     net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild     U  ]  x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r3 [1.16.0-r2]

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-libs/glib-2.58.3 [2.56.4] USE="-gtk-doc%" 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.58.3 [2.56.4]

[nomerge       ] sys-boot/grub-2.02-r3 

[nomerge       ]  app-arch/unzip-6.0_p21-r2 

[nomerge       ]   dev-libs/libnatspec-0.2.6-r1 

[nomerge       ]    dev-lang/python-2.7.15 

[nomerge       ]     net-wireless/bluez-5.50-r1 

[nomerge       ]      dev-libs/glib-2.58.3 [2.56.4] USE="-gtk-doc%" 

[ebuild     U  ]       dev-util/glib-utils-2.58.3 [2.56.4]

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4

>>> Running pre-merge checks for www-client/firefox-60.6.1

 * Checking for at least 4 GiB disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-60.6.1/temp" ...                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 9) dev-util/glib-utils-2.58.3::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 9) dev-util/glib-utils-2.58.3::gentoo

>>> Emerging (2 of 9) dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.58.3::gentoo

>>> Installing (2 of 9) dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.58.3::gentoo

>>> Emerging (3 of 9) dev-libs/glib-2.58.3::gentoo

>>> Installing (3 of 9) dev-libs/glib-2.58.3::gentoo

>>> Emerging (4 of 9) x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r3::gentoo

>>> Installing (4 of 9) x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r3::gentoo

>>> Emerging (5 of 9) net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4::gentoo

>>> Installing (5 of 9) net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4::gentoo

>>> Emerging (6 of 9) www-client/firefox-60.6.1::gentoo

>>> Emerging (7 of 9) net-libs/glib-networking-2.58.0::gentoo

>>> Emerging (8 of 9) net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r10::gentoo

>>> Emerging (9 of 9) dev-cpp/glibmm-2.56.1::gentoo

>>> Installing (7 of 9) net-libs/glib-networking-2.58.0::gentoo

>>> Installing (8 of 9) net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r10::gentoo

>>> Installing (9 of 9) dev-cpp/glibmm-2.56.1::gentoo

>>> Installing (6 of 9) www-client/firefox-60.6.1::gentoo

>>> Jobs: 9 of 9 complete                           Load avg: 1.10, 2.07, 2.85

 * Messages for package www-client/firefox-60.6.1:

 * You are enabling official branding. You may not redistribute this build

 * to any users on your network or the internet. Doing so puts yourself into

 * a legal problem with Mozilla Foundation

 * You can disable it by emerging firefox _with_ the bindist USE-flag

 * sys-devel/clang:8 is missing! Cannot use LLVM slot 8 ...

 * sys-devel/clang:7 is missing! Cannot use LLVM slot 7 ...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r

 *  - /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.1

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libraptor2.so.0.0.0 (media-libs/raptor-2.0.15-r1)

 *  - /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.1

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libraptor2.so.0.0.0 (media-libs/raptor-2.0.15-r1)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

gentoo /home/davide # 

```

----------

## sabayonino

```
!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r

 *  - /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.1

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libraptor2.so.0.0.0 (media-libs/raptor-2.0.15-r1)

 *  - /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.1

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libraptor2.so.0.0.0 (media-libs/raptor-2.0.15-r1) 
```

Qui ci vorrebbe un

```
# emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

E , se ne senti la neccessità , con cautela analizzando l'eventuale output, rimuovere i pacchetti non più necessari che non hanno particolari dipendenze

```
# emerge --depclean --ask
```

----------

## ænigma

Ma non è "pericoloso" installare le librerie preservate?

----------

## sabayonino

Gentoo è scelta (ove possibile)

Decidi tu.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> Ma non è "pericoloso" installare le librerie preservate?

 

Non vedo in questo caso nessun problema a lanciare @preserved-rebuild hai fatto il downgrade di openssl dalla 1.1.1 (tra l'altro mascherata) alla 1.0.x, ora emerge ti dice che libraptor2.so e' ancora linkata alla versione 1.1.

----------

## ænigma

Grazie mille fedeliallalinea, mi hai tolto dai pasticci ancora una volta.

----------

